# Passenger pissed on seat



## Turk15 (Aug 4, 2019)

LYFT offered me $50 to cover the cleaning of human piss in my car. This is on a Saturday night and my week ends Sunday night for my bonuses. I have to get the seat shampooed on the last day I have to get the remaining rides for my bonus. What about the cost of all the rides I’m missing out on? I would be happy with $150 or $50 and my bonus but $50 from a company making enormous amounts of money off our work is them pissing on me. Anyone else have these issues?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Don't complain, now they've paid you 50 bucks, "urine" the money! ?

Seriously, though, piss happens. Cost of doing business on the drunk shift.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Turk15 said:


> LYFT offered me $50 to cover the cleaning of human piss in my car. This is on a Saturday night and my week ends Sunday night for my bonuses. I have to get the seat shampooed on the last day I have to get the remaining rides for my bonus. What about the cost of all the rides I'm missing out on? I would be happy with $150 or $50 and my bonus but $50 from a company making enormous amounts of money off our work is them pissing on me. Anyone else have these issues?


Disgusting!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Turk15 said:


> LYFT offered me $50 to cover the cleaning of human piss in my car. This is on a Saturday night and my week ends Sunday night for my bonuses. I have to get the seat shampooed on the last day I have to get the remaining rides for my bonus. What about the cost of all the rides I'm missing out on? I would be happy with $150 or $50 and my bonus but $50 from a company making enormous amounts of money off our work is them pissing on me. Anyone else have these issues?


We just as soon be transporting livestock IN our cars !


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I often thought that they factored in lost in wages was part of the reason why they gave us $150 for a Cleaning Fee but now they are lowering that $150 figure to not even half of that. Your night is effectively over and on top of that you have to get the car cleaned and ready to go for the next time you go online. $50 is not enough compensation for puke or in this case pissy pants PAX. Unfortunately these Ride share companies don't care about 1 driver and their lost potential wages.

You can blame Uber/Lyft but you gotta also blame the fraudulent Drivers who doctored up fake puke or fake messes in their car to game the system.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> I often thought that they factored in lost in wages was part of the reason why they gave us $150 for a Cleaning Fee but now they are lowering that $150 figure to not even half of that. Your night is effectively over and on top of that you have to get the car cleaned and ready to go for the next time you go online. $50 is not enough compensation for puke or in this case pissy pants PAX. Unfortunately these Ride share companies don't care about 1 driver and their lost potential wages.
> 
> You can blame Uber/Lyft but you gotta also blame the fraudulent Drivers who doctored up fake puke or fake messes in their car to game the system.


They never factored in lost wages.

$150 is supposed to cover the cost of professional detailing, but in many cases it doesn't even cover that.

Fraudulent drivers have nothing to do with the damage payout being cut. If Lyft gave that as a reason, they're lying.

Forget about "not caring" about the drivers, Uber and Lyft DESPISE the drivers.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Don’t t let drunk people in the car. It’s one thing to be ?, pissing yourself is like 15 levels beyond that.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> You can blame Uber/Lyft but you gotta also blame the fraudulent Drivers who doctored up fake puke or fake messes in their car to game the system.


^^^^^^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Reason # “50” not to drive the drunk shift at base rates.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Don't complain, now they've paid you 50 bucks, "urine" the money! ?
> 
> Seriously, though, piss happens. Cost of doing business on the drunk shift.


something is really really wrong when you normalize someone pissing in your personal car....no that should not, in any developed or developing country, be ok and justified. shows how low people have become in their standards of normalcy.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I can't understand why any driver doesn't spend the $100. To put seat covers on their cars. If this happens you collect your fee $150. Toll up you covers and throw them out and buy new ones.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Ah but a replacement cover isnt professional detailing service. Our employers Lyft and Uber mandate that we take care of these issues a specific way. To make sure the money was used for it's intended purpose (no profit to the driver).


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nothing like chatting about pax pee on UP.
It’s better to be pissed off than pissed on. :laugh:


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Here I was all mad about soda last night for $50.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> They never factored in lost wages.
> 
> $150 is supposed to cover the cost of professional detailing, but in many cases it doesn't even cover that.
> 
> ...


Fraudulent drivers have *everything to do with the damage/cleaning fee requiring a receipt now.* It would make no sense otherwise, from Lyft or Uber, the cleaning fee doesn't come out of their pocket at all, the entire percentage of it goes from the rider to the driver. The fraud made headlines and grabbed their attention and there were also passengers on Uber who went after a lawsuit for it, so no reasonable person can blame them for requiring proof now. It only takes one driver to ruin for all, and Lyft and Uber frequently copy each other.

The only thing you're right about is the lost wages, for Lyft it never was meant to cover that, just professional cleaning.



















http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/07/vomit-fraud-beware-uber-drivers-fake-puke-claims.html
https://boingboing.net/2018/08/14/lyft-charges-man-150-for-vomi.html


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

It's cool. Here's what I wrote them for S&G.

"As you directed me, I have attached a copy of the receipt to this email. When should I expect my W2 employee tax form?"


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> something is really really wrong when you normalize someone pissing in your personal car....no that should not, in any developed or developing country, be ok and justified. shows how low people have become in their standards of normalcy.


I think "_something is really really wrong"_ when u drive a stranger around for pennies in your own vehicle. ?


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> We just as soon be transporting livestock IN our cars !


When I pick up those 500 lbs mamas I feel I'm transporting livestock


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

wicked said:


> It's cool. Here's what I wrote them for S&G.
> 
> "As you directed me, I have attached a copy of the receipt to this email. When should I expect my W2 employee tax form?"


U seriously WANT to be an FT career driver employee with a Schedule, driver performance reviews and supervision? Employees can't pick and choose riders. You take everything Uber gives u, 20 min drive to pick up, pool cattle calls, wait time indefinite.

When Uber tells u your shift is noon to 8pm and u say No and they say, "then u have abandoned the job", you're not deactivated but are fired. Then what?
Mowing lawns?

Just saying


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I seriously want to be an employee just to see Uber and Lyft burn. I would love to see them try to review and supervise all of the ants. That all costs money. It's about time to see Uber and Lyft reap what they have sewn.

TRUST ME. You will not be taking trips to Stockton anymore when Uber/Lyft need to pay your way back. Things will get better. I would rather see 1000 drivers making bank than 100,000 drivers making squat. Bonus points if I am one of the 1000 drivers.



WinterFlower said:


> When I pick up those 500 lbs mamas I feel I'm transporting livestock


Also please don't do that. It jacks up your suspension. Whales can even bend the frame.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Fraudulent drivers have *everything to do with the damage/cleaning fee requiring a receipt now.* It would make no sense otherwise, from Lyft or Uber, the cleaning fee doesn't come out of their pocket at all, the entire percentage of it goes from the rider to the driver.


If you choose to believe their lies that's your problem.

If they suspect fraud, they can deny the claim just like they always have. They don't need receipts for that.

It makes perfect sense for scumbag companies always looking to pull scams.

Requiring receipts will deter some drivers from filing claims due to the huge loss they'll take going to expensive detailers.

If the driver fails to provide a receipt, it's entirely possible Uber and Lyft keep the money for themselves.

It's yet another way they treat supposed independent contractor business owners like employees.

It's outrageous for them to try to dictate how a business owner spends their money.

Not only are you a self-appointed consumer advocate, you've got a severe case of Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> something is really really wrong when you normalize someone pissing in your personal car....no that should not, in any developed or developing country, be ok and justified. shows how low people have become in their standards of normalcy.


I see no evidence that anyone has said that urinating in someone's car is ok or justified.

Seriously, don't be so naive - saying "tsk tsk such and such a thing is not acceptable" isn't going to prevent it from happening. And neither does accepting that bad things will happen constitute accepting them. For example, the cops in San Francisco and other large cities everywhere know as absolute fact that thefts, assualts and murders will occur in their city in the next 12 months. According to your logic, knowing that these things definitely are going to happen = believing that they are ok and justified. Don't be so silly.

Bad things can and do happen to drivers while doing rideshare. The risk is exacerbated each time a driver does the drunk shift - he is playing Russian roulette and risking being left with puke or piss in the car, or being assaulted, or worse. If a driver does the drunk shift then he should be prepared to deal with anything the drinks throw at him. Or not do the drunk shift.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

You need to say no three days in a row for job abandonment. (Otherwise entitled to unemployment insurance) Where are you from?

When wasting our time becomes their financial problem it will happen a hell of a lot less.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Don't t let drunk people in the car. It's one thing to be ?, pissing yourself is like 15 levels beyond that.


Dont let drunk people in your car? Wtf. Isn't this what the job entails. How do you make any money if you don't drive around drunks?


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> We just as soon be transporting livestock IN our cars !


Yeah, at least livestock would be more respectful.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Turk15 said:


> LYFT offered me $50 to cover the cleaning of human piss in my car. This is on a Saturday night and my week ends Sunday night for my bonuses. I have to get the seat shampooed on the last day I have to get the remaining rides for my bonus. What about the cost of all the rides I'm missing out on? I would be happy with $150 or $50 and my bonus but $50





Cdub2k said:


> I often thought that they factored in lost in wages was part of the reason why they gave us $150 for a Cleaning Fee but now they are lowering that $150 figure to not even half of that. $50 is not enough compensation for puke or in this case pissy pants PAX


Gr*yft* put out the cant that the clean up charge never was meant to compensate for lost "wages". It did this when it lowered the payout and instituted a receipt required policy. F*ub*a*r* copycatted it shortly thereafter.

Lower clean up payouts mean higher earnings for our partners!



islanddriver said:


> I can't understand why any driver doesn't spend the $100. To put seat covers on their cars


Uber pays 1979 cab rates. In 1979, decent seat covers cost $23,95. I do not know any place that sells them for that, these days. If I could find a shop that charged 1979 prices, I would have it cover my Uber/Lyft car seats in vinyl and my floors with rubber, just as I did with my cab. Unfortunately, I can not find a shop that charges 1979 prices.



CJfrom619 said:


> Dont let drunk people in your car? How do you make any money if you don't drive around drunks?


There are ways to avoid the ralph crowd. You can work in the day time. People in residential areas do want rides during the Ralphing Hours. I work them.

If you are going to work the ralph crowd, you will get drunks. You simply do not let "friends" pour their blind drunk "friend" into your car then abandon him or her. In fact, if someone is being propped up or can not stand on his own, you drive around the corner and shuffle, if possible. If shuffling is not practical, you just Golf Tango Foxtrot Oscar of there and eat the cancellation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wicked said:


> You need to say no three days in a row for job abandonment. (Otherwise entitled to unemployment insurance) Where are you from?
> 
> When wasting our time becomes their financial problem it will happen a hell of a lot less.
> 
> View attachment 341451


spot on !


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Gr*yft* put out the cant that the clean up charge never was meant to compensate for lost "wages". It did this when it lowered the payout and instituted a receipt required policy. F*ub*a*r* copycatted it shortly thereafter.
> 
> Lower clean up payouts mean higher earnings for our partners!
> 
> ...


Well sure driving during the day you will get less drunks but still cannot acoid all of them. I drive plenty during the day and still get drunks. My last 2 riders to vomit happened before sundown. You make alot less money driving during the day as well.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If you choose to believe their lies that's your problem.
> 
> If they suspect fraud, they can deny the claim just like they always have. They don't need receipts for that.
> 
> ...


Ah yes .. editing the ending of your reply with some "*shill and psych diagnosis*", where have I heard that before? *Only the numerous responses on here where users know they are wrong, please develop a more original argument to your response,* you sound at the very least, immature and stupid.

Consumer advocate? *You consistently want to play a victim*, all drivers are angels to you, so you must either be an 18-21 year old or just simply don't know how and refuse to learn how a business and fraud works. That seems to be the infectious virus on this site, *being unwilling to admit when you are wrong.*

To note, you have no shortage of your employee agenda pushing on here, give me a ****ing break. *This has nothing to do with that and not the point, *you simply don't want to be incorrect and *are now steering this in that direction to pursue help and likes for your subjectivity*

Believe their lies lmao? Come on, now you just *refuse to believe* drivers can't possibly fraud the system and make fake messes. Why would a company continue to charge fees to a rider of $40-$250 if there were cases, headlines, and lawsuits *revealing a rider never made a mess in the first place? *Take your subjective reasoning out of this, for a business it only makes sense to require proof of cleaning now if drivers create fake vomit which people even on this very site have admitted to. Requiring receipts deters drivers from creating fake messes since they would have to spend the money initially to get it back. Does it suck compared to the old rule? *Obviously - *Again, it only takes *one* driver to be able to ruin it for everyone. *That's a fact of life you only see over and over again as you get older. *EVERY claim can be fraud, Uber and Lyft reps aren't there at the scene of the damage or throw-up, having to sort through photos of what might be dog food or actual throw up would just be a complete waste of time. Not every stain requires complete $300 detailing, hence the amount asked for on the receipt, so that's where your other statement flops.

They will just simply not assess a fee to the rider with the changes unless you provide proof, other people here have shared screenshots of support not willing to charge the rider until you show the mess clearly and the receipt with their rule changes, and I've already provided enough reasoning and links in my *previous response* to why a receipt is required from Lyft and Uber now. It's also on their website. *Lyft and Uber pocket nothing from the fee, it goes directly to the driver and the same amount is charged to the rider.

Everybody agrees Uber and Lyft are grimy*, but you choose to live in a distorted reality that *no* driver can ever do any wrong and ruin it for everyone else. If you have to be right about everything then *there's no point in continuing responding*, _god forbid_ someone proves you otherwise


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Be happy with the 50. Kaching. Don't bother cleaning the seat. Just pocket the money.

You should have kept driving after the customer pissed on your seat. If the passengers don't want to sit in piss too damn bad.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> I can't understand why any driver doesn't spend the $100. To put seat covers on their cars. If this happens you collect your fee $150. Toll up you covers and throw them out and buy new ones.





Another Uber Driver said:


> In 1979, decent seat covers cost $23,95. I do not know any place that sells them for that, these days.


Seat covers can be very cheap. I use these:
BDK Charcoal Black Car Seat Covers Full 9pc Set - Sleek & Stylish - Split Option Bench 5 Headrests Front & Rear Bench









They were $20 when I bought them, looks like they're about $26 right now.

Unfortunately they aren't waterproof and wouldn't help if someone pissed in my car, but they definitely keep my tan cloth seats in far better shape than they would be without.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Turk15 said:


> LYFT offered me $50 to cover the cleaning of human piss in my car. This is on a Saturday night and my week ends Sunday night for my bonuses. I have to get the seat shampooed on the last day I have to get the remaining rides for my bonus. What about the cost of all the rides I'm missing out on? I would be happy with $150 or $50 and my bonus but $50 from a company making enormous amounts of money off our work is them pissing on me. Anyone else have these issues?


Lyft is full of s#!t. Invest in car covers for your seats. I had a pax get my front seat wet coming from a pool party. I was able to dry it myself, but they did award me $15 without a professional receipt.

I was just awarded $50 after a pax spill her beverage on my car seat covers.

Car seat covers, mines are for pets but work well for Lyft riders. And get a dash cam to record video and any conversation with the pax.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Seat covers can be very cheap. I use these:
> BDK Charcoal Black Car Seat Covers Full 9pc Set - Sleek & Stylish - Split Option Bench 5 Headrests Front & Rear Bench
> View attachment 341480
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that waterproof covers would be a good idea. A pisser is going to release 100cc + of urine which would just pool under the offender's butt and when they got up gravity would send it into the back of the seat between the seat base and seat back. That'd be difficult to treat.

When I did the drunk shift I had a car with cloth seats; it was easy to just soak the seat base with pet urine enzyme eater and job done.


----------



## Turk15 (Aug 4, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> I often thought that they factored in lost in wages was part of the reason why they gave us $150 for a Cleaning Fee but now they are lowering that $150 figure to not even half of that. Your night is effectively over and on top of that you have to get the car cleaned and ready to go for the next time you go online. $50 is not enough compensation for puke or in this case pissy pants PAX. Unfortunately these Ride share companies don't care about 1 driver and their lost potential wages.
> 
> You can blame Uber/Lyft but you gotta also blame the fraudulent Drivers who doctored up fake puke or fake messes in their car to game the system.


That's exactly right, really $150 is a low number for lost wages but it feels better like it's right. $50 makes me want to piss all over LYFT like how they are shitting all over me or us. Another situation where the rich don't care about the people that make them rich.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wicked said:


> Also please don't do that. It jacks up your suspension. Whales can even bend the frame.


And what exactly is the weight rating of your car?

Last I heard, scooters don't have five seats.

The weight rating on my car is more than 1,000 pounds.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Don't t let drunk people in the car. It's one thing to be ?, pissing yourself is like 15 levels beyond that.


Agreed, you can be a bit drunk, but to get to the point of urinate in a car you must be completely fxxxx up


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Fraudulent drivers have *everything to do with the damage/cleaning fee requiring a receipt now.* It would make no sense otherwise, from Lyft or Uber, the cleaning fee doesn't come out of their pocket at all, the entire percentage of it goes from the rider to the driver. The fraud made headlines and grabbed their attention and there were also passengers on Uber who went after a lawsuit for it, so no reasonable person can blame them for requiring proof now. It only takes one driver to ruin for all, and Lyft and Uber frequently copy each other.
> 
> The only thing you're right about is the lost wages, for Lyft it never was meant to cover that, just professional cleaning.
> 
> ...


Do you recall when this receipt required rule was put into place?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you recall when this receipt required rule was put into place?


Not too long ago, I want to say the beginning of this year but I'm not sure the exact month or day. In the help center they just state the policy was updated

If you haven't submitted a claim since after the update, you don't need a receipt but will be issued a notice that going forward, you need one


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Turk15 said:


> LYFT offered me $50 to cover the cleaning of human piss in my car. This is on a Saturday night and my week ends Sunday night for my bonuses. I have to get the seat shampooed on the last day I have to get the remaining rides for my bonus. What about the cost of all the rides I'm missing out on? I would be happy with $150 or $50 and my bonus but $50 from a company making enormous amounts of money off our work is them pissing on me. Anyone else have these issues?


-------------------------
Why is it that drunks are unable to control their  bladders ?? 
The puke all over their selves and others
Pee wherever they happen to be sitting
Make total fools out of their selves
Feel like "death warmed over " on Sunday
And then go into work on Monday and talk about what a great weekend they had !!!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

This scares me. I would freak out big time if someone did this in my car ?. I've never pissed or shit myself. Important lesson for all to do kegels.

I started driving Friday nights and sometimes Saturdays. Nothing good happens after 1am. But it's hard to stop when you are on a role.


----------



## Turk15 (Aug 4, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> Agreed, you can be a bit drunk, but to get to the point of urinate in a car you must be completely fxxxx up


Really, is this a mole from LUFT to keep us focused on stupid shit?! Should I give sobriety tests before they get in. This was a nice old lady that I didn't realize was drunk until she started speaking long words! Besides my story is about LYFTs actions not the ladies bladders. If LYFT couldn't earn money for a day would they accept $50? Stay on topic


----------



## wasnotwas (May 3, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> U seriously WANT to be an FT career driver employee with a Schedule, driver performance reviews and supervision? Employees can't pick and choose riders. You take everything Uber gives u, 20 min drive to pick up, pool cattle calls, wait time indefinite.
> 
> When Uber tells u your shift is noon to 8pm and u say No and they say, "then u have abandoned the job", you're not deactivated but are fired. Then what?
> Mowing lawns?
> ...


Spoken like a Real U/L Troll. Another plant from the Pimps.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

wasnotwas said:


> Spoken like a Real U/L Troll. Another plant from the Pimps.


Nonsense.
You're just in over ur head when anyone doesn't concur 
with ur one dimensional opinion.
And True to form u shout Troll!!! Shill!!!
????


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Turk15 said:


> LYFT offered me $50 to cover the cleaning of human piss in my car. This is on a Saturday night and my week ends Sunday night for my bonuses. I have to get the seat shampooed on the last day I have to get the remaining rides for my bonus. What about the cost of all the rides I'm missing out on? I would be happy with $150 or $50 and my bonus but $50 from a company making enormous amounts of money off our work is them pissing on me. Anyone else have these issues?


C'mon now, did you think ridesharing cares about your loss of income?


----------



## Turk15 (Aug 4, 2019)

wasnotwas said:


> Spoken like a Real U/L Troll. Another plant from the Pimps.


Exactly, this is meant for part time work as a second to a real job. You can't ask for more without including all the bullshit of a regular job. How about focusing on the companies bringing back bonuses that count and gas discounts more than a few pennies off a gallon. Something that will actually help. We might cut into their billions but I think they will survive. Focus on the fringe benefits of the existing platform.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

U guys with cloth seats really need to cover up
Or suffer the consequences.

$50 well spent. Will cause urine to pool
next passenger's ass will absorb the nutrients, let that pax request
the cleaning fee from a Uber.
_"I just sat in a pool of urine in one of ur Uber cars. Driver only laughed hysterically" _


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Don't t let drunk people in the car. It's one thing to be ?, pissing yourself is like 15 levels beyond that.


Uber drivers should be a lot more selective for sure about who they let inside their cars


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

maybe if they paid us real rates the fake pee requests would drop


----------



## Mr.Wonderful (Aug 4, 2019)

Turk15 said:


> LYFT offered me $50 to cover the cleaning of human piss in my car. This is on a Saturday night and my week ends Sunday night for my bonuses. I have to get the seat shampooed on the last day I have to get the remaining rides for my bonus. What about the cost of all the rides I'm missing out on? I would be happy with $150 or $50 and my bonus but $50 from a company making enormous amounts of money off our work is them pissing on me. Anyone else have these issues?


The first time I had someone throw up in my car I got 150, but was told i would need a cleaning receipt



tohunt4me said:


> spot on !


What is this in reference to? I'm new


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> U guys with cloth seats really need to cover up
> Or suffer the consequences.
> 
> $50 well spent. Will cause urine to pool
> ...


Just take seats out and replace with hay.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Just take seats out and replace with hay.


Tell pax the last client had a service horse


----------



## Turk15 (Aug 4, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> U guys with cloth seats really need to cover up
> Or suffer the consequences.
> 
> $50 well spent. Will cause urine to pool
> ...


Another


Ignatz said:


> Tell pax the last client had a service horse


so cool!



I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber drivers should be a lot more selective for sure about who they let inside their cars


Where's it stop if you start that? How about LYFT charged the passenger more than $50 to cause us to lose driving time. That's on the passenger and only the company can enforce it. Worrying about who your picking up is not our responsibility to a limit. LYFT needs to take care of it moneymakers.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber drivers should be a lot more selective for sure about who they let inside their cars


If they can't stand on their own power, it's an instant cancel. I don't do the "drunk hours" any longer, but when I did, that was my rule of thumb.



GreatOrchid said:


> maybe if they paid us real rates the fake pee requests would drop


So would the incidence of shuffles.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Important lesson for all to do kegels.


Can guys do Kegels? I know the ladies can. It's like funny that most of them don't discover them until after they turn 30, you know?



rkozy said:


> So would the incidence of shuffles.


OK, so like what would be your complaint about that?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Can guys do Kegels? I know the ladies can. It's like funny that most of them don't discover them until after they turn 30, you know?
> 
> OK, so like what would be your complaint about that?


Indeed they can


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Indeed they can


See, like I didn't know that. I heard about it for the ladies, but like it was something besides keeping from peeing yourself, you know?


----------



## scatman (May 3, 2017)

Turk15 said:


> What about the cost of all the rides I'm missing out on?





Cdub2k said:


> I often thought that they factored in lost in wages was part of the reason why they gave us $150 for a Cleaning Fee


Lyft/Uber does not factor in "lost wages" when assessing cleaning fees; they can't because drivers are independent contractors and not employees.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

We covered cleaning fees and employee/employer relationships.

Now. ABORTION. The right to choose or the right to life?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Heheheheheehehh


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> U seriously WANT to be an FT career driver employee with a Schedule, driver performance reviews and supervision? Employees can't pick and choose riders. You take everything Uber gives u, 20 min drive to pick up, pool cattle calls, wait time indefinite.
> 
> When Uber tells u your shift is noon to 8pm and u say No and they say, "then u have abandoned the job", you're not deactivated but are fired. Then what?
> Mowing lawns?
> ...


Very well stated.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Let riders sit there, one by one they’ll wipe it clean. Can’t decide what’s worst, period blood or pee... smh.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

According to many of our expert posters here, all you have to do is put a towel down and that's still a 5-star experience.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Nothing like chatting about pax pee on UP.
> It's better to be pissed off than pissed on. :laugh:


Werd!


----------



## -JR- (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> *You consistently want to play a victim*, all drivers are angels to you


False.

I've never even implied that on this website.



SFOspeedracer said:


> To note, you have no shortage of your employee agenda pushing on here


Another erroneous point of yours.

I've never promoted employee status on this website. On many occasions I've stated I don't want to be an employee.

Along with the garbage pay rates, my biggest complaint has been that they treat the drivers like employees.

I've stated on many occasions that I strongly support the passage of AB5 to use as a powerful club to force both companies to make MAJOR IMPROVEMENTS in driver pay, driver treatment, transparency, and to treat the drivers as true ICs.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Believe their lies lmao? Come on, now you just *refuse to believe* drivers can't possibly fraud the system and make fake messes


False.

I've never said that either.

I'm well aware there's drivers who've pulled that scam, but there's been zero evidence presented to show that's it's anything remotely close to being widespread.

Both companies are proven liars and you believe their lies about the cleaning fees.

They slashed the cleaning fees and now they're demanding receipts. They falsely blamed it on drivers who filed false claims.

I call bullshit on that. As I stated above, they haven't demonstrated any type of widespread abuse of the system. They already reserve the right to deny claims if they believe the claim is false. If a small number of phonies get thru, that's a cost of doing business. Let them suck it up the way zillions of other businesses do.

I've already stated in my other post why the receipt routine is bullshit.

It's about the money. That's why they CUT the damage fees. If they thought they could get away with it, there'd be NO damage fees for the drivers.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Why would a company continue to charge fees to a rider of $40-$250 if there were cases, headlines, and lawsuits *revealing a rider never made a mess in the first place?*


They don't do things for the drivers out of the goodness of their hearts, they do them out of necessity or force.

Without a cleaning fee, drunks, beach-goers, and many other risky pax wouldn't get picked up. Drivers would also raise a fuss with the govt if there was no way to collect for damage done by pax. Because the pax names and addresses are hidden from the drivers, we have to rely on U/L to collect the fee on our "behalf". Thus, both companies had no choice but to create a cleaning fee.



SFOspeedracer said:


> for a business it only makes sense to require proof of cleaning now if drivers create fake vomit which people even on this very site have admitted to.


They already have a system in place that while not foolproof, works reasonably well for them, and is as intrusive as it should get.

Asking for receipts crosses the line into employee territory. They have no right to dictate how a business owner spends his/her money.

Whether or not asking for receipts is effective is besides the point. They have no right to engage in that behavior.

Anyway, drivers can simply get fake receipts, and that's what I would do if a pax damaged my car.



SFOspeedracer said:


> *Lyft and Uber pocket nothing from the fee, it goes directly to the driver and the same amount is charged to the rider.*


We don't know where the fee goes if the driver fails to furnish a receipt. Does it go back to the pax or does U/L keep it? I'd sure like to know.

You've chosen not to respond to that.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Does it suck compared to the old rule? *Obviously - *Again, it only takes *one* driver to be able to ruin it for everyone.


That's a lame Kool-Aid excuse and a silly point.

With that rediculous logic, virtually everything in our society would have to be shut down or severely restricted due to someone abusing a system...

Welfare, food stamps, store returns, and a zillion other things that can be abused by ONE person would have to be shut down or made much more restrictive.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

UR-INe the money....

Welcome to the fold. Orientation is now officially over.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Turk15 said:


> LYFT offered me $50 to cover the cleaning of human piss in my car. This is on a Saturday night and my week ends Sunday night for my bonuses. I have to get the seat shampooed on the last day I have to get the remaining rides for my bonus. What about the cost of all the rides I'm missing out on? I would be happy with $150 or $50 and my bonus but $50 from a company making enormous amounts of money off our work is them pissing on me. Anyone else have these issues?


God I hate human beings so much. What a vile, atrocious person. Seriously I'd want to beat the living shit out of a person if they pissed in my car FFS.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

This is what you get for driving drunks around at base rate with Lyft. I don't feel sorry for you. As soon as they got rid of Prime TIme, you should have dipped out on the drunks.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Don't t let drunk people in the car. It's one thing to be ?, pissing yourself is like 15 levels beyond that.


*That's the price of chasing 2.0X + surge. LOL. There is no risk free money!!!*



WinterFlower said:


> When I pick up those 500 lbs mamas I feel I'm transporting livestock


That's when you put a sign on the vehicle, this vehicle has a gross vehicle weight rating of 400 lbs. Sorry, I can't afford having you blow out my tires for a $10 fare.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> This scares me. I would freak out big time if someone did this in my car ?. I've never pissed or shit myself. Important lesson for all to do kegels.
> 
> I started driving Friday nights and sometimes Saturdays. Nothing good happens after 1am. But it's hard to stop when you are on a role.


What about when you were a baby?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> What about when you were a baby?


Not even then... prove it ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> I often thought that they factored in lost in wages was part of the reason why they gave us $150 for a Cleaning Fee


Nope.

God forbid we lose independent contractor status


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> We just as soon be transporting livestock IN our cars !


A new service coming to a town near you...Uber Live Stock?


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Not even then... prove it ?


I'll call your mother right now!!!! So there! ?


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> I think "_something is really really wrong"_ when u drive a stranger around for pennies in your own vehicle. ?


Drivers use there personal vehicle and have to deal with this craziness, Might as well give charity rides at these low rates?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> I'll call your mother right now!!!! So there! ?


Shoot ?... I mean my mom lies .. cant trust a word she says ?


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Shoot ?... I mean my mom lies .. cant trust a word she says ?


Just spoke with her. She did say you were her favourite......


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> Just spoke with her. She did say you were her favourite......


See now I know you didnt talk to her ?


----------



## ROY_Doncic (Jul 30, 2019)

I use to be a cab driver about 17-18 years ago. So many advantages to being a cab driver. Maybe #1 for me. No such thing as 3 other assholes getting in your vehicle for the same fare. $2 extra per head. #2 No such thing as going 3 blocks for $2.85. Just to get the wheels moving was $4.40 and it was 60 per quarter mile. Nobody went through the hassle of calling a cab when they could walk 3 blocks. People were almost always grateful to see me because they didn't expect a cab to pop out out of thin air like some rabbit being pulled from a hat, like these punk kids nowadays.

However, when someone puked in my cab, there was no clean up fee. There was no "account" to go back and charge. You were at the mercy of what you could guilt trip them into tipping you extra. The most I ever got from a PAX was $20 extra.

It sucks man, but it is part of the game. Piss. Now, that sucks. I think I'd hate that worse than vomit.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

wicked said:


> Ah but a replacement cover isnt professional detailing service. Our employers Lyft and Uber mandate that we take care of these issues a specific way. To make sure the money was used for it's intended purpose (no profit to the driver).


As you know, Lyft and Uber are not our employers.

However, how should lost time taking rides because of a bad passenger be remedied?


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

If you pick up the bar crowd, all bodily fluids are expected. I keep 2 cans of woolite upholstery foam for these situations. Garbage bags for pukers. 

Urine by itself almost most of the time does not contain contagious microbes so I would take the pics as you did, apply the foam and get something to eat while it dries. Glad you didn't get Mr. Hanky on the seats like others have.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Dont let drunk people in your car? Wtf. Isn't this what the job entails. How do you make any money if you don't drive around drunks?


Work mornings instead of nights


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

And this is why my cut off is 11 pm. Enjoy the drunkies :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Julescase2 said:


> God I hate human beings so much. What a vile, atrocious person. Seriously I'd want to beat the living shit out of a person if they pissed in my car FFS.


Translation: If you piss on my seat, I'm gonna piss in your Wheaties... :laugh:


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> As you know, Lyft and Uber are not our employers.
> 
> However, how should lost time taking rides because of a bad passenger be remedied?


Sarcasm


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Turk15 said:


> LYFT offered me $50 to cover the cleaning of human piss in my car. This is on a Saturday night and my week ends Sunday night for my bonuses. I have to get the seat shampooed on the last day I have to get the remaining rides for my bonus. What about the cost of all the rides I'm missing out on? I would be happy with $150 or $50 and my bonus but $50 from a company making enormous amounts of money off our work is them pissing on me. Anyone else have these issues?


They should have given you at least $150 (the amount that Uber gave me for someone's vomit on my car seat.) Someone's piss on the seat is considered "hazardous waste" and it's Federal law to use a certified cleaning company, who uses special equipment to clean it up. In the Detroit area the fee is around $125.00. So you should have sent the picture to Lyft, and they would have given you whatever amount they pay you for this.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *That's the price of chasing 2.0X + surge. LOL. There is no risk free money!!!*
> 
> 
> That's when you put a sign on the vehicle, this vehicle has a gross vehicle weight rating of 400 lbs. Sorry, I can't afford having you blow out my tires for a $10 fare.


I don't about the tires, but my shock absorbers are starting to take the toll


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> I can't understand why any driver doesn't spend the $100. To put seat covers on their cars. If this happens you collect your fee $150. Toll up you covers and throw them out and buy new ones.


You are definitely missing the larger point!!



The Gift of Fish said:


> Don't complain, now they've paid you 50 bucks, "urine" the money! ?
> 
> Seriously, though, piss happens. Cost of doing business on the drunk shift.


piss happens but in developing countries that is why civil people use bathrooms.....says a lot about the third-world mentality the US populace is taking on. I wasn't raised in a ghetto or accept it as normal to piss in someones car but that says more about my upbringing as well as yours.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> As you know, Lyft and Uber are not our employers.
> 
> However, how should lost time taking rides because of a bad passenger be remedied?


No, Lyft and Uber are employers albeit they are able to convince, via lobbyists and money, regulators that they are not. The fact that we are employees will continue to be brought up by regulators/lawmakers. As for lost time, Uber and Lyft only see drivers as low-class bottom dwellers willing to drive for wages under minimum wage thus no remedy should be expected......maybe they will begin to charge drivers for not driving during the 'cleanup period'. Just like with the president, just when I think Uber and Lyft cannot go any lower they once again lower the bar with no bottoming out on the horizon.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

That entire bench seat needs to be Replaced.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> I wasn't raised in a ghetto or accept it as normal to piss in someones car but that says more about my upbringing as well as yours.


:rollseyes: As I stated above, recognising that something will happen is not the same as condoning it. As above, the basic, basic example I gave is that I can say without any doubt at all, there will be murders, robberies and rapes in San Francisco next month. They will happen. However, the fact that I know this does not mean that I accept that people committing these acts is ok. And it certainly does not reflect on my upbringing to make the observation that these events will happen. To say that it did would clearly be ridiculous.

Now, by the same token, I can also say with certainty that pax will urinate in Ubers next month. Staying this is also not condoning or accepting it.

However, given that we know people will piss in Ubers on the drunk shift, it is sensible to accept the risk of it happening and then to prepare for it, maybe by carrying the right cleaning chemicals in-car to deal with it.

I have no idea why people err in thinking that accepting that negative events happen and being prepared for them is the same as condoning or approving of them. Maybe it's some kind of head-in-the sand mentality? Or maybe just a basic cognitive deficiency? Anyway, you're not the first to make this mistake - hopefully you're clearer now on the topic.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Turk15 said:


> LYFT offered me $50 to cover the cleaning of human piss in my car. This is on a Saturday night and my week ends Sunday night for my bonuses. I have to get the seat shampooed on the last day I have to get the remaining rides for my bonus. What about the cost of all the rides I'm missing out on? I would be happy with $150 or $50 and my bonus but $50 from a company making enormous amounts of money off our work is them pissing on me. Anyone else have these issues?


LYFT is so inconsistent with this stuff. A guy spilled about 25mL of blue gatorade on my rear seats (leather, easily cleanable) and cup holders, and LYFT sent me $50 damage fee.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> No, Lyft and Uber are employers albeit they are able to convince, via lobbyists and money, regulators that they are not. The fact that we are employees will continue to be brought up by regulators/lawmakers.


I'm not going to wade too far into this, but my position is that they are not employers for one sole reason: What employer lets their employees take gaps of weeks or more without working? I.E. I didn't drive much at all during the winter slow season, for example.

The subversion of the IC role is only because their offered pay rates are screwed with so often. But these are, how they've made this system, the rates they offer to charge from their pool of passengers for you taking a contract -- as in, "go make your own private chauffeur company and get your own passengers if you don't like it."
The reason they don't want employees is simply because they fear -- or outright know -- that the overhead cost of paying a fair wage plus mandatory health benefits would kill their model.


----------



## Überall (Aug 4, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> U guys with cloth seats really need to cover up
> Or suffer the consequences.
> 
> $50 well spent. Will cause urine to pool
> ...


Thanks for this. Waterproof and claw proof. $36.99 on Amazon. Ordered, delivered, and installed. Pax seem to like the lack of seams in which to lose things too.


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> We just as soon be transporting livestock IN our cars !


Wait - you don't get barnyard animals???


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

This thread reminds me of why cloth seats suck ass. Nice thing about leather/pleather is pee is just a sterile liquid you can spray away.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> This thread reminds me of why cloth seats suck ass.


If I comment on this, I am sure to be moderated. That being said, I would like to go at least one day moderated free :roflmao: :laugh:


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Turk15 said:


> LYFT offered me $50 to cover the cleaning of human piss in my car. This is on a Saturday night and my week ends Sunday night for my bonuses. I have to get the seat shampooed on the last day I have to get the remaining rides for my bonus. What about the cost of all the rides I'm missing out on? I would be happy with $150 or $50 and my bonus but $50 from a company making enormous amounts of money off our work is them pissing on me. Anyone else have these issues?


i havnt had a pax piss , but i have had lyft piss on me with their rate cuts .


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> I can't understand why any driver doesn't spend the $100. To put seat covers on their cars. If this happens you collect your fee $150. Toll up you covers and throw them out and buy new ones.


Add bed pads under them for another 10 bucks, but dont toss the covers, go to the laundry mat and toss them in for a couple bucjs. Happens again rinse repeat...


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

After Uber told me they wouldn’t pay the $150 for pissing in my car without a receipt I stopped cleaning the piss. 

Its their customer not mine. If they don’t want to pay to clean my car then the rest of their customers can sit in each others piss. When they complain and report it to Uber I say yea I know my car smells like piss. And that’s why the seat was wet too. 

I’ll take a few one stars on principle...


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Steven V said:


> And this is why my cut off is 11 pm. Enjoy the drunkies :laugh: :laugh:


What, no one is ever drunk before 11:00 pm?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

shirleyujest said:


> What, no one is ever drunk before 11:00 pm?


The ones who are drunk then are more used to hiding it. The amateurs come out later.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Nothing like chatting about pax pee on UP.
> It's better to be pissed off than pissed on. :laugh:


Unless your into that kind of thing.


----------

